# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  lucid dreaming book

## Sugarglider11

would it be a good idea for Dreamviews members to put together a book on lucid dreaming? I think it would be great because it would have all the great information on dreamviews that no one person has.

Please, if you read this and want to contribute, post, we need as much help as we can get, we really need some people who are willing to contribute some time to write chapters. Thanks in advance.

----------


## ksd5

Actually, there is already a book on lucid dreaming started.
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Lucid_Dreaming
You are more than welcome to contribute to the Wikibook.

----------


## zoo york is cool

Sounds good to me  :smiley:

----------


## thedogsmeow

Cool! Thanks for posting.

----------


## Jeff777

That would definately be interesting...

----------


## Drib

But there would be problems though... Who starts wrting in the first place then?  ::shock::

----------


## Sugarglider11

zoo york is cool

----------


## Jeff777

It could be a collective book with DV's best tutorials as well as a testimonial section as to what that tutorial did for those people (must be positive of course) and I vote all who chip in, in making this book a reality, receive a dividend of the overall residual proceeds!! yay!

----------


## Barbizzle

I think a book of a general section of what lucid dreaming is and then a large seciton of expeirnces with it would be extreamly cool.

----------


## Sugarglider11

first we would have to pm all the people with good techs to make sure they agree, and make up a title, maybe I could make the cover ::D:

----------


## Kromoh

Maybe I could contribute to it  ::D:  I believe I write well. Maybe not writing techniques, but adaptating text to fit the book.

I could also translate it, but bah we have to finish it first  :tongue2:

----------


## Sugarglider11

ok, so are we actualy going to start it or just talk about it?

----------


## thedogsmeow

If you start one other than the one that's on Wikipedia, I think you should include polls that show which methods seem to work the best, etc.

----------


## Jeff777

Maybe I could receive 50&#37; of the proceeds?  ::D:   On a more serious note...I think Seeker would be the one to give his stamp of approval on this (pre-supposing this is a serious question)

----------


## Sugarglider11

ok, I'm going to pm seeker to check it out

----------


## Seeker

Sounds good to me, just be sure to list Dream Views in the references section  :smiley:

----------


## Jeff777

There you have it...now....

1. Whose going to have the job of putting this together?
2. Should this be announced officially on the board?
3. What publishing company is going to publish this book?
4. Supposing this book is published and distributed on an international level, how will the royalties be split?  And to whom should they go to?  (I vote charity)
5. Should we take a poll on which are the best techniques to put into the book?
6. Techniques are great, but if you're going to have a book is has to be more than a few pages of techniques...so what all would the rest of the book comprise of?

This is a really great idea, but I think the mods/admins should play a major role in the contributing factor and the development of this book.

----------


## Sugarglider11

Well I think that the book should contain many of the good dreamviews techs that the members created, maybe some sleep patern stuff, foods that help induce lucid dreaming, and some other stuff

----------


## Seeker

> Well I think that the book should contain many of the good dreamviews techs that the members created, maybe some sleep patern stuff, foods that help induce lucid dreaming, and some other stuff



Also a lot of stories and personal experiences and hints from the membership.

A book of techniques is kind of a dull read, however if you spice it up with some lucid adventures to give it a personal feel....

It needs to connect to the readers on a personal level, else, it is no different than a school book.

----------


## Kromoh

I would love to take a nactive role in the development of this book

what about elaborating a project for the book? such as the following one (which includes my personal ideas)





> Lucid dreams - concept
> Scientifical research
> Methods of attainment
> Benefits and uses



so what can you guys think of?

----------


## Jeff777

> I would love to take a nactive role in the development of this book
> 
> what about elaborating a project for the book? such as the following one (which includes my personal ideas)
> 
> so what can you guys think of?




I agree, good ideas so far Kromoh  :wink2:   I think Seeker makes a great point as well regarding putting in DV members personal lucid experiences.  Well what's next?

----------


## Sugarglider11

ok heres how I think it should go

start off with some intro, maybe a few lucid experiences to make the reader want more, then the method, after the method write an example of someone using the method, then some stuff about regular dreams and some stuff like b6, then alot of lucid expirences and regular dreams when you ate a bannana or took b6 pills, I should start pming people who wrote techs, get a lot of stuff from the tututial section and dream control tuturials

stuff we will probably use: wild, fild, the guitar one, reverse blinking, kromohs dream control, serveral diferent wild techs, deild, mild, wbtb, the taking a cold shower thing in the morning helps lucid dream thing by born 2 kill I think, and note all the members that put together the book in the back ::D: 

edit: pm me if your in to make the book so I can make a list of people who will help

----------


## Jeff777

I'm excited about this project, count me in!  :smiley:

----------


## Sugarglider11

good, lets see, we need at least one person to write it, and several people to collect info, you should probably find at least 3 good dream views techs

----------


## Jeff777

> good, lets see, we need at least one person to write it, and several people to collect info, you should probably find at least 3 good dream views techs



I analyzed the tutorial section thoroughly and decided to put the top three techs (that are official DV tutorials) into two separate categories.  The first category being the most/best/highest ranking votes.  (Tutorials with under two votes were automatically disqualified from inclusion in this category seeing as the author could of have easily voted for his or herself) That being said...

---------------------------------------------------------

*The highest ranking official tutorials are as follows:*

*Gold* - "Lucid Dreaming Quick Start Tutorial" - Seeker
3 votes - 5.00 average

*Silver* - "Clairity's Wild Technique" - Clairity
4 votes - 3.80 average

*Bronze* - "Hypnosis Induced Lucid Dream (HILD)" - Gothlark
5 votes - 4.75 average

---------------------------------------------------------

*The second category will be arranged by viewcount.  The more views, the more popular and interesting the technique.  The most viewed techniques are as follows:*

*Gold* - "Lucid Dreaming Quick Start Tutorial" - Seeker
views: 82,092
_viewcount recorded on 9/15/07 at 2:30 pm GMT CST Time_

*Silver* - "Wake-Initiated Lucid Dream" - Gestalt Alteration
views: 47,444
_viewcount recorded on 9/15/07 at 2:30 pm GMT CST Time_

*Bronze* - "Mnemonic Induction of Lucid Dreams (MILD)" - Gestalt Alteration
views: 39,561
_viewcount recorded on 9/15/07 at 2:30 pm GMT CST Time_

---------------------------------------------------------

If you want help...and this IS *really* going to happen, I vote this be announced publicly, made sticky even.  Your move, sugarglider.

----------


## sourcejedi

Thanks for the heads up.  I don't think it'll be a problem keeping everything in plain text (until it needs to be published).  At that point I expect any typesetting expertise would be much appreciated!

----------


## Kromoh

Lucid Seeker, first and foremost: this is a community project. Any and every contribution is more than welcome. We really appreciate to have a member contribute to the project. Post away  ::thumbup::  The project is all open for contribution!

Ninja, thanks for that valuable information, it sure might come in handy.

----------


## TheCJ

Hallo! I've only just found out about this. I'm also new to lucid dreaming (I've only ever had one DILD) so I won't be much help in terms of content and such. I do want to help out in any way possible, though. The only thing I can see where I'd be much of a help is in editing; I'm a stickler for spelling and grammar. Of course it probably won't be needed, haha. Maybe once I get much better at LDing I can help out a bit more if it's not already done by then. 
Looking forward to seeing this work out!

----------


## Exhalent

I am interested working on this since I am getting back into LDing. Is it possible that I could write a section (preferably on Dream Induction)?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I think the book project is dead right now.

----------


## Kromoh

It indeed is. I wonder why it hasn't been declared inactive thus far. I would love to take the lead and maybe bring this project back into activity, but right now I'm working on other projects. If anyone wants to work on taking charge and giving life back to it, go ahead.

----------


## dorpis

I would love to help too, but this thread is no more! This is madness!!!

----------


## Exhalent

Ugh, I would take over knowing that there are many people that could contribute, but if there are so few or none, it is not worth it.

----------


## Mr. Pig

I didn't have time to read all of this, but I would like to help.

Someone in charge can PM me some info.

----------


## WolfDreamer

This thread has been revived (sort of)!
(see my signature)

----------


## marcc

...talk about gravedigging  ::?: 

anyway!

I think that included should be a list of supplements. If you've read an "x for Dummies" type book, you're probably familiar with the 'cheat-sheet' type page before any other pages. I think it would be neat to implement a double-sided page; one with techniques and descriptions, and the other with a table with the lucid aids.

----------


## Jeff777

> ...talk about gravedigging 
> 
> anyway!
> 
> I think that included should be a list of supplements. If you've read an "x for Dummies" type book, you're probably familiar with the 'cheat-sheet' type page before any other pages. I think it would be neat to implement a double-sided page; one with techniques and descriptions, and the other with a table with the lucid aids.



I think this book has a lot of potential. It stopped in front of the door of excellence and now it just needs to go through the door. If there's not going to be a hard cover version, what we could at least do is make it into an e-book. Perhaps we could charge a few bucks per download or something? Anything that could raise money for DV. Maybe the generated revenue could be used for additional marketing which would of course boost interest and membership? The main question though is who's willing to come on board as well and assist in the revivification of this project?

----------


## Kromoh

I am (was), theoretically, in charge of this project. Right now I have not even a few daily minutes to work on this. If you know there're people enough to get it to work, I could help you guys arrange it - but I warn ya, we had around a dozen of people once, and it eventually died. You will need people who really have the time and dedication for this.

----------


## mrdeano

I would like to get involved with this  :smiley: 

I am not much of a writer but if you need any help in other areas, I am willing to volunteer.

----------


## Dizko

I'd be happy to help out if this project picked up again.

----------


## marcc

I'm in!

Hey, you know what would be cool? If we could ask each member to send in a couple of words, and then we moderate them. If they get accepted, or mentioned in the book, we could give them a little badge or insignia for their profile.

----------


## Jeff777

Thanks guys  :smiley: 





> I'm in!
> 
> Hey, you know what would be cool? If we could ask each member to send in a couple of words, and then we moderate them. If they get accepted, or mentioned in the book, we could give them a little badge or insignia for their profile.



That might be good, kudos to getting those thinking gears turning!  ::D: .  For now though, my first priority is to assess everything on here thus far and see where we can go from there.  We'll also be incorporating a lot of the tuts from DV in the book as well.  I'm hoping to have time to do a full run through tonight.

----------


## mrdeano

I also think its a good idea to have an annual rather than a book.

This allows us to update it yearly with the latest tutorials and discoveries. 
It also gives more people the chance to make an appearance in the thing. (Like example dreams)

----------


## Phrisco

> I also think its a good idea to have an annual rather than a book.
> 
> This allows us to update it yearly with the latest tutorials and discoveries. 
> It also gives more people the chance to make an appearance in the thing. (Like example dreams)



Updating the book with latest tutorials/discoveries would be a good idea. It would give it a more reliable  source due to the updates so it wouldn't be out-of-date.

----------


## Jeff777

We could do books but make make them in volumes.  for example:

The Oneironaut's Handbook: Your guide to conscious dreaming

vol. 1

----------


## mrdeano

> We could do books but make make them in volumes.  for example:
> 
> The Oneironaut's Handbook: Your guide to conscious dreaming
> 
> vol. 1



I agree  :smiley: 


So whats the next step to get this thing moving?

----------


## Jeff777

> I agree 
> 
> 
> So whats the next step to get this thing moving?



Well A LOT of work was already done on the book.  First thing first (in which you and anyone else can help me with) is by reading everything already laid out within this thread when the project was shooting full speed ahead.  From there we can gather what was covered, what needs tweaking and where we need to go from there.

----------


## Shift

I'm all about actually finding the science and research articles behind lucid dreaming and making it understandable for the masses. It's hard to find other people who feel the same way though. I think, if a book were to be written, this ought to be a large focus of it. Otherwise, we're just spouting out more opinions, and this leads to confusion and inaccuracies. If a book were to be written, it should be a legit and accurate as possible.

----------


## Jeff777

> I'm all about actually finding the science and research articles behind lucid dreaming and making it understandable for the masses. It's hard to find other people who feel the same way though. I think, if a book were to be written, this ought to be a large focus of it. Otherwise, we're just spouting out more opinions, and this leads to confusion and inaccuracies. If a book were to be written, it should be a legit and accurate as possible.



Agreed.  Can I take this post as an indirect way of sayin "I'm In"?  :Whistle:

----------


## Shift

Quite honestly it depends on who is involved and how it's planned. If I agree with that (and I won't know if I do until I know how it's going down), then I'd love to help  :smiley:

----------


## Jeff777

> Quite honestly it depends on who is involved and how it's planned. If I agree with that (and I won't know if I do until I know how it's going down), then I'd love to help



Initially, Kromoh had the reigns but things fell apart for whatever reason.  What if you took the lead control over the project?  I honestly think you'd do a better job at organizing the material than I would.  I'd be willing to help you out 100&#37; but as far as me heading the project...I definitely have my reservations about that.  I only did so because this book came a looong way and still has a lot of great potential...and currently, it's just dead weight on the board.  What say you?  We've already got several eager volunteers.  :smiley:

----------


## Kromoh

The basis of what we were doing is at the Project Sketch thread. We were basically making a thread for each chapter of the book, having one writer assigned to start each chapter, and others could read, make suggestions, or even expand/rewrite each chapter. I don't know if you're gonna use the division of chapters I initially idealized, but I put a lot of thought into it and thought it would work out fine.

What we really need, if we want to bring this up to life, is a method of how things are going to work. We could start by gathering material, or we could do it in a parallel process. Either way, experienced LDers are a great addition.

As I said, I've been lacking time lately, so I can't really co-op  :Sad:  But I'm willing to assist you guys with organization until you can keep the ball rolling on your own.

----------


## Naiya

I'd be happy to help in whatever way possible.  :smiley:

----------


## Jeff777

> I'd be happy to help in whatever way possible.



Mind heading the project Naiya?   :smiley:

----------


## Naiya

If you guys want me to...yeah I could.  :smiley:

----------


## marcc

Does anyone else think we should archive most of the threads here in their own project archive section, and start a-fresh?

And personally, I think we should make the title witty  :wink2:

----------


## mrdeano

I agree with Shift completely. 

However, we need to keep in mind that this book needs to be understandable to all ages and reading abilities...

----------


## marcc

> I agree with Shift completely. 
> 
> However, we need to keep in mind that this book needs to be understandable to all ages and reading abilities...



QFT

----------


## Naiya

> I agree with Shift completely. 
> 
> However, we need to keep in mind that this book needs to be understandable to all ages and reading abilities...



Sounds good. We should avoid any "woo" factor and stick to the relatively objective stuff. 

Having said that the challenge would be to keep it from becoming too dry in doing so.

----------


## dorpis

1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that) I can work either, I think

2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)NO

3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)I think I'm a decent writer.

4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.) No

5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book I wrote a book when I was 5  ::D: 

6. Is lucid dreaming a strong suit of yours?Not lately

7. Are you good at brainstorming? Or do you tend to set off the fire alarm each time. I can work with others, yeah.

8. Do you remain current on lucid dreaming studies and new information regarding the subject in general? (If so, please give a brief explanation)

 Will I get paid for this?  ::shock::

----------


## Jeff777

> 1. Are you interested in working full time or part time on this project? (Full time would be like 1 hr. a day, part time would be anything less than that) I can work either, I think
> 
> 2. Are you a good editor? (Please link some of your work if possible)NO
> 
> 3. Are you a good writer? (Please link some of your work if possible)I think I'm a decent writer.
> 
> 4. Is organization one of your strong suits? (In terms of content, chapters etc.) No
> 
> 5. List any prior experience you may have had regarding working on a book I wrote a book when I was 5 
> ...



Dorpis, I emphatically thank you for applying and wanting to be a part of this project  :smiley: .  I strongly doubt we'll receive any monetary compensation for our efforts.  Personally, I'd much rather see the money going to helping out Dreamviews.  I have to ask you though, what, pray tell, do you feel you could bring to the table on this project?  How do you feel you'll be of most beneficial help?

----------


## Kromoh

I see you guys have been putting things to work here. Great stuff  ::D: 


Just in case: one of the problems we had when working on this book was with the forum structure. It doesn't allow much space for a project like this. Back then, we thought of migrating to another software or website, but then decided against it. Nevertheless, listen to my advice: doing this on a wiki would practically solve all problems. History comparison and page discussion are just the key aspects you'd probably need. I don't know how hard it would be to set us up with a wiki, but do choose MediaWiki as software (same used in wikipedia). It's the best wiki software there is, and it has all you need.



I think I'm kind of the old dog in the pack on this project: turn to me whenever you need, but you will be doing most things without me.



A good thing to have, to make it easier for newcomers to help, would be to have a "manifesto": a thread explaining what this project is about, its aims, what people can do to join, etc. User-friendliness is paramount. In fact, user-friendliness is what makes people prefer Windows over Linux.



Extra kudos to Jeff for the good work done so far.

----------


## Jeff777

> I see you guys have been putting things to work here. Great stuff 
> 
> 
> Just in case: one of the problems we had when working on this book was with the forum structure. It doesn't allow much space for a project like this. Back then, we thought of migrating to another software or website, but then decided against it. Nevertheless, listen to my advice: doing this on a wiki would practically solve all problems. History comparison and page discussion are just the key aspects you'd probably need. I don't know how hard it would be to set us up with a wiki, but do choose MediaWiki as software (same used in wikipedia). It's the best wiki software there is, and it has all you need.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm kind of the old dog in the pack on this project: turn to me whenever you need, but you will be doing most things without me.
> 
> ...



That's excellent advice!  Thank you Kromoh (aka "Old Dog").  :wink2:

----------

